

Pearson is betting the company's future on the ability to beat open education - glen
http://blog.nixty.com/blog/2011/10/27/nixty-responds-to-adrian-sannier-of-openclass-you-are-not-open-you-are-betting-the-future-of-pearson-on-the-ability-to-beat-open/

======
glen
Replied to this post a couple of weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3120510>. Continue to slug it out with
the Goliath that is Pearson. To their credit, they are engaging us in the
conversation. Figured I'd submit our latest thoughts to get feedback. Thanks.

